# My bow press (EZ one)



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello.
I really like the concept of using a pipe clamp to make a bow press.
So bought one and a pack of wedges,and using some rubber to make it fit to my Bowtech.I also tried it on my friends PSE.This works great.
And to work on the bow i put it on a old computer table,so i can sit down.
Hope you like it
Here are some pic.
Any comments ?


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool Beans!!!
That solves several of the problems people have expressed with the pipe clamp style of press. Specifically the strings being up. 
I would like to know what the "wedges" are and the "tabs" that fit into the limbs??


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks cool, got a suggestion, can you make your pad shaped like a "U" that way you can apply the pressure more towards the tips of the limb??

Just an idea:embara:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

What keeps the bow on the pads? I'd like to know what they're made of also.
Looks pretty easy to make.


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

The wedge are plastic ones used to hold doors open ect.. bought at the hardware store,and the tabs are pegs you use to fasten screws to concrete wall.I put some rubber i had in my toolbox over that.And yes i like work on my bowstring upwards !
Here's a link for the wedges.

http://www.knudsen-kilen.dk/produkter/DK/kilen.html


----------



## lilbowhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

That looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link!! 
My language skills do not include that one. But I can now check for something similar here in the US. I had been thinking of making a press with a bar clamp or a sash clamp. So I think the t-bar/sash clamp will work with the wedge concept and remove the potential for any rotation/slippage. Can be mounted like you showed also. 

Here is the link for the t-bar 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003714/70/54-Capacity-T-Bar.aspx[/URL]


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

If you ask me that thing looks dangerous. What if your bow slips off without your string on it? Any damage to the bow I wonder?


----------



## Sportsman's (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks nice. I am making a bow press. this will give me one design to consider.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*WAAAAAy too much*

pressing the limbs waaaaaay to low there has to be a ton of pressure there. I would check with the manuf. of your bow and I bet this is not an approved method of pressing and might void warra. imo


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

JC07Rhino said:


> If you ask me that thing looks dangerous. What if your bow slips off without your string on it? Any damage to the bow I wonder?


There is no danger and way of bow will slip,i'm not afraid of that.


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Limb Removal*

I was just thinking that with the pressure points there you will be able to press the bow (and relax) the limbs further. I was just curious if you have tried removing the limbs from any bows. And the earlier post about pressing the limbs too far, It doesn't take much movement to get a little slack in the string. As with any press, just remember to press your bow only until the string is slack, no need to go further. I was in the process of making a press from an earlier post. The good news is I am still able to switch to your modified design. NICE WORK!


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

It works, but i would be carefull the bow doesn't jump out with nothing holding the riser. Also good luck if it does happen you could never break a bow down and get it back together with that.


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

*My Bad*



PGA said:


> It works, but i would be carefull the bow doesn't jump out with nothing holding the riser. Also good luck if it does happen you could never break a bow down and get it back together with that.


You might be right about that. With split limbs, there's no way to hold them from slipping. I guess I'm gonna have to do a little more thinking before I decide which press to model mine after.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I was soooo impressed with this design that I went out and bought my starter kit today... Just need to rethink the pads.


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. I made this press for my Bowtech Victory Diamond,and just to take off the string for repair or to put in a new one,and not to let it down to take off the limbs.It works perfectly,but of course with split limbs your'e problaby gonna have to rethink this design.(i don't know)Good luck


----------



## Steve Lucas (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think that the position of where you are appling pressure to the bow limbs with this press will be an issue. The Bowmaster portable bow press, which is commercialy made, pulls from the bottom of the limb forks just lilke where this press is pushing from. With the Bowmaster you place the tabs that are attached to the cable, that runs through the jack screw, into the bottom of the forks and then turn the jackscrew which pulls the limbs together. I have used this press for a number of years with my Mathews bows and have never had a problem. The difference is with the Bowmaster that you need a bow vice, or something elase, to hold it, the bow, in as you are using this press. 
This, your DIY press, seems like a great press as it saves having to have another device as you need with the Bowmaster. 
Nice job here.


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with that, very good idea. It will not slip at that angle. You did yourself proud. Way to think outside the box. We need more people like you. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you all.I really am proud,but i would like to thank all you D.I.Y. people for the ispiration.


----------



## 63 willys (Apr 4, 2010)

Robinhood1,
I have a question and a request. Do you have any problems of binding when you are pressing your bow? I noticed that you did not have a sleeve or bushing on the movable part of the clamp where it slides over the pipe.
If it is not to much trouble could you show a closer picture of the angled pieces and how they are mounted to the clamp.
Thank for any reply here..


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

*My Bow Press (EZ one)*



63 willys said:


> Robinhood1,
> I have a question and a request. Do you have any problems of binding when you are pressing your bow? I noticed that you did not have a sleeve or bushing on the movable part of the clamp where it slides over the pipe.
> If it is not to much trouble could you show a closer picture of the angled pieces and how they are mounted to the clamp.
> Thank for any reply here..


 Here are more detailed pic of my press.Hope these help.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

So I have never taken the limbs off of a bow before so Im sorry for the novice questions.

Why couldnt take the limbs off with a press like this and/or put one back together? I thought that you just took your string and cables off and slowly took tension off of your limbs until it was completely loose and then you just unscrewed your limb bolts. Is that not the way?


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

TTT?

Anybody with answer?


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry,i haven't tried to take off the string & cables to take the limbs off.Maybe i can't screw the press back that far.I'll try that tonight,and let you know if that works.


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Took of the string and cable and let the press down,but there was to much tension and i could not screw it further down.  But i don't mind i made this press just to make repair and to put in a new string.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to try it. I looked at the clamps today at my local fleet supply store. (Just about bought one)


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

bowhuntr311 said:


> So I have never taken the limbs off of a bow before so Im sorry for the novice questions.
> 
> Why couldnt take the limbs off with a press like this and/or put one back together? I thought that you just took your string and cables off and slowly took tension off of your limbs until it was completely loose and then you just unscrewed your limb bolts. Is that not the way?


I built the same bow but in the style that sits on the table.

the reason you cant remove the limbs on this press is that there is not enough back and forth movement in the press. it only moves approx. 7-8 inches. 

the bow when completly relaxed is like.... well if you have a 35" ata bow with the string on it it is probably 48" ata with the string off and fully relaxed.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

This design is really good, but I'd like to see someone come up with a set of adjustable fingers to mount to the clamps.

I'd like to build this same kind of press, but I don't like having the bow upside down like the first design. This setup is good, but it would be even better with fingers.

I don't have the ability or time to come up with the fingers myself, but if someone else did, I'd buy them and make this style of press.


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

You wouldn't want to completely relax the limbs with that design anyway due to the perpendicular force of the limbs against the wedges creating the friction to keep it in place. If you allowed the limbs to relax they are no longer parallel and they would have a vertical force pushing down on the wedges and possible force the bow out of the press then you'd have a problem. But for solid limb bows this would beat the heck out of using a bowmaster or whatever they are called. Nice job.


I'm not slamming or trying to confuse anyone. It's simply a Statics Solution.


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Aron, i agree. I bought the Bowmaster press but i have never used it.It may come in good use when travelling.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Im sure some one will do it before I get around to it. But Im going to try to build one of these with fingers this summer.


----------



## Cloverdale (Apr 1, 2010)

*Fantastic Thinking*

I use a Bowmaster, and it works well for all kinds of tasks. But, it can be a real pain to do repetative work like peep alignment or cam timing. This looks like a great solution. You could use the bowmaster for removing limbs and this for adjusting strings, cables, peeps etc..
Nice Job! wish I thought of it.:wink:


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Nice*



bowhuntr311 said:


> Im sure some one will do it before I get around to it. But Im going to try to build one of these with fingers this summer.


I would like to see this press made with fingers.:wink:


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

So I was on a mission to buy a pipe clamp this morning. Problem is they werent round all of them were a I beam style. So I need a brand or a correct name instead of pipeclamp. BAR CLAMP got me to the right thing but I couldnt figure out how I would attach one to my bench? Anybody got any ideas or the right name for the round ones?

Thanks.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Nevermind...I just found the orignal thread about the pipeclamp bow press. Sorry for the dumb questions. Got my parts on order.


----------

